# Open For Ideas



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got my Hog Skull back.Got any ideas what to do with it? :shrug: 











big rockpile


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Are you set on keeping it?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Take out the tusks and throw the rest away.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

dcross said:


> Are you set on keeping it?


 :shrug: Why sure! Put some little Red Lights in the Eye Sockets,light it up.I think it would look :dance: 

Wife thought it was going to cost me money.

big rockpile


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

decorate a shed.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

you could make an ornate knife handle from the tusk


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Jello mold ?


----------



## boonieman (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd make some big rabbit ears and put them on it and mount it to the wall and call it a Missourri jack rabbit. Would put a jackalope to shame.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Put a cops hat on it and hang handcuffs from the tusks..


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

Being from Missouri I would think you might not take too highly to an Arkansas Razorback. Get a Razorback hat, shoot a nice sized hole into it with your .54, put it on its head, and stick a plastic apple in its mouth!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

A lot of suggestions there. First thing I would do with it is buy some heavy duty peroxide from a beauty supply store and bleach the skull white. Then maybe mount it on a table mounting kit and place in your trophy case.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

r.h. in okla. said:


> A lot of suggestions there. First thing I would do with it is buy some heavy duty peroxide from a beauty supply store and bleach the skull white. Then maybe mount it on a table mounting kit and place in your trophy case.


This one gets my vote. I was thinking European mount as well.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Don't worry too much about it Rocky. That Sooner dog of yours will chew it up while you are taking that afternoon nap. 
With lights in the eye sockets, it would make one Jim Dandy hood ornament. Might mount a set of antlers on it to entertain the sitty slickers.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I'd glue a black hood on the back of it and use it next halloween to scare the crap out of the trick or treaters. (only the older ones, of course!)


----------

